# Cedar Plank vs. my fence?



## superdave (May 2, 2008)

How does the cedar plank they sell to grill on differ from my cedar fence boards?  Besides price that is.


----------



## richoso1 (May 2, 2008)

I hope it hasn't been chemically treated...


----------



## geek with fire (May 2, 2008)

I don't think you want to use any wood that was intended to be used out doors because they are going to be chemically treated.  However, cabinet grade cedar will work fine.  If you buy a full board and cut it down yourself, you will save a bunch of dingo.


----------



## seboke (May 2, 2008)

Gotta agree with the previous replies.  Any wood made for outdor use is most likely treated.  I have seen the grillin' planks in every store that sells BB goods and the $$ is outrageous.  I have gone to the HD and bought an 8 foot cedar 1x6 that I cut to size of the fillet I was planking.  DON'T use fence boards!!!


----------



## lcruzen (May 2, 2008)

Not trying to hijack the thread but this brings about a question I've pondered. Why is it acceptable to grill with cedar planks but not ok to use cedar for smoking. Just the long term build up of creosote during the smoking process?


----------



## packplantpath (May 2, 2008)

Cedar is very strongly flavored.  I presume it would get too overpowering very fast.  Just using it the normal way makes for a strong flavor.


----------



## master_dman (May 2, 2008)

This is a stupid question.. but when grilling, or smoking.. what do you use a cedar plank for?


----------



## geek with fire (May 2, 2008)

Not a stupid question at all.  The best use for a plank is for fish.  The cedar is soaked, so the heat actually steams the meat.  The edges smolder which generates a little smoke flavor.


----------



## travcoman45 (May 2, 2008)

Ya lay the goodie on it to kinda shield it from the heat, supposed to add flavor and if not mistaken a bit of moisture as I've seen it done.  Never done it myself, seen it used alot for fish.  The times I've seen it they soak the cedar first.


----------



## superdave (May 2, 2008)

I have always been told it was because cedar just produces a bitter smoke.


----------



## master_dman (May 2, 2008)

So it's used mainly for smoking... say... Salmon?

Not so much for grilling.. if you grilled Salmon with a cedar plank.. I imagine it wouldn't last very long before it became charred and burns thru?


----------



## superdave (May 2, 2008)

HD says that their fence boards aren't treated.  Shingles are but not the fence boards.


----------



## navionjim (May 2, 2008)

Nope!
You don't need to reinvent the wheel here folks, I worked in the woods and numerous saw mills for years as a kid in Oregon. We cut plenty of cedar fence boards, bolts and shakes and nobody ever "treated" them with anything because it's completely unnecessary. That's exactly why roofs, fences, and planters are made with cedar to start with, it is naturally resistant to rot and insects. Cedar chests are used to store clothes because bugs cant stand the stuff. A cedar post stuck in the raw dirt will last five tines longer than one cut from oak fir or pine. There is nothing wrong with using a cedar fence board to hold a salmon over a fire. I have seen hundreds of salmon lashed to cedar boards leaning over the fire pit at Indian Pow-Wows. The Indians didn't use any special boards either, they just buy them at the lumber yard like everyone else. 1 X 6 X 6 foot fence boards with a notched end, that point makes them easier to stick in the ground. If you want to try the Indian method of smoke cooking a salmon on a plank, there is no need to get fancy about it.
Jimbo


----------



## geek with fire (May 2, 2008)

Not trying to be argumentative here Jim, but this is an important topic.  I agree that Cedar is a natural repellant against cridders, many manufacturers treat shingles with chemicals for things like fire resistance.  While probably not for fencing material, as the thread was started with, I wouldn't take any chances on anything but cedar sold for cooking planks, or cabinet grade material.


----------



## packplantpath (May 2, 2008)

It does burn through fairly quick.  I get maybe 4 to 5 cooks off one plank when used on a grill.  Unless I don't pay attention and it catches fire, then all bets are off.


----------



## navionjim (May 2, 2008)

Oops! you got me there Geek!
As far as roofing materials go I'm told the "modern" shingles are indeed treated with a fire retardant. But not so with fencing materials. How else can they sell that stuff for a buck or two a fent? If I was just going to lean a board over the smoke at a 10Âº angle I wouldn't hesitate to use a cheap fence board, it works for the Indians after all. Each to his own but I'm also so cheap I'd hate to use a clear planed 1 x 6 cabinet quality $12 piece of wood for something like that, it would cost as much as the fish!
Jimbo


----------



## chargrilled (May 2, 2008)

i gotta be honest here, i am so confused (which is easy to do) I have a bunch of salmon from eariler this week I was planning on smokin this weekend.  Some are saying your not suppose to smoke with cedar just grill.  Some are saying not on the grill just the smoker.  So what are we talkin here.

I was also under the impression that you grill with them as you want the underbelly of the wood to char for the smoke???  Of course after you soak the planks.


----------



## rc1800 (May 2, 2008)

I have allways done the fish on a grill. It is only to give it a very light hint of smoke.Like this.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Cedar-P...ll/Detail.aspx


----------



## walking dude (May 2, 2008)

there was a conversation about using cedar planks for smoking awhile back..........i think i even asked the question...........and someone mentioned that cedar is only used for grilling.........not much benifit in smoking with it...........i got a couple of planks CHEAP, last year, at the end of the summer season.........but havn'et used em, since i was told it doesn't make sense in uisnig em in smoking, only grilling


----------



## navionjim (May 2, 2008)

Ya know Steve I think its really just as simple as this, the Indians used planks to lash the fish to so they could shove them in the ground around the pit and position the fish close to the fire and smoke. It takes a few hours to cook a salmon this way. They used cedar simply because it splits into planks easily, not for any kind of special flavor. And that's all there is too it. All this white mans "specialized cedar plank" stuff for cooking salmon is just white-eye people trying to do something cool. 

More over its white-eye people selling something for too much money to other white-eyes just to make a profit of something that sounds exotic. The cedar doesn't add anything to the flavor of the fish at all. You could do the same thing with a metal road side reflector. Its the fire that cooks and flavors the fish, not what it's tied to.
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (May 2, 2008)

but jim...........woul'dnt you have to be able to turn the fish over, for both sides to get access to the smoke?


----------



## navionjim (May 2, 2008)

Steve,

That's not how the Indians do it, the fillet is cut with the skin on. The skin side goes against the plank / board whatever, and is tied in place with string. The board is stuck in the ground at a 5-10Âº angle with the exposed meat side toward the fire, it's not that hot, and it smoke, cooks for a few hours. When it's done, the board is pulled up, the string is cut and the fish removed from the board. The fish is served skin side down and the meat is peeled or cut away from the skin as you eat it. Normally this is done with nothing but a knife and your fingers. And yep they smell pretty ripe afterwords.


----------



## packplantpath (May 3, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to whole heartedly disagree.  I used cedar planks for grilling salmon quite often a year or two back.  Soak them, spray one side with pam or similar, and lay the fish skin side down on them.  Grill at around 350 over direct flame.  There is definitely a unique flavor imparted, and the boards are prone to burning.  It is not intended for smoking low and slow.  The whole process takes maybe 20 minutes if it is a thick piece.


----------



## chargrilled (May 3, 2008)

"Sorry, but I have to whole heartedly disagree. I used cedar planks for grilling salmon quite often a year or two back. Soak them, spray one side with pam or similar, and lay the fish skin side down on them. Grill at around 350 over direct flame. There is definitely a unique flavor imparted, and the boards are prone to burning. It is not intended for smoking low and slow. The whole process takes maybe 20 minutes if it is a thick piece."

Interesting, going to have to try this.

As for if it does or doesnt add flavor, sound like an experiment needs to be done!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 You would think that it does as it has become real popular the last few years, but I have never done it.


----------



## ron50 (May 3, 2008)

First off I'll ignore the beginning part of your statement, which I haven't quoted here, because I will assume you didn't mean it as derogatory to those of us who are not native americans.

In reference to the part which I quoted above I would have to disagree. I smoke and grill salmon all the time on cedar planks. Cedar is a very aromatic wood and when it burns or is exposed to heat it smokes and flavors the food as any other aromatic wood such as hickory, oak, apple, etc.


----------



## packplantpath (May 3, 2008)

I would encourage you to try it.  I did once when I was one plank short, and there was a subtle difference.  I've considered trying it in an oven to see if it is just contact with the wood under heat, or the slight burning the wood does that flavors it.  Not sure really.  I would have posted results of it, but it was before I joined the great folks here at SMF.


----------



## navionjim (May 8, 2008)

You may well be correct if you are grilling the fish on a chunk of cedar. That is a much hotter way to cook. The Indians are definitely not grilling the fish by this method the temperature cant be more than 150 degrees where the fish is located, radiant heat may account for something here too though. the boards never burn or smoke when used this way. What your describing, using it on a grill surface is something completely different. And no offense was intended by the way.
Jimbo


----------



## white cloud (May 8, 2008)

The birds soaked it for ya. LOL


----------



## carol jo (Mar 30, 2015)

There is a fancy restaurant here in town, I ordered cedar plank salmon for dinner one night. It was a fence board. I got the end of the board w/ the cut off corners and it still had a staple in the end. LOL


----------

